# What if your crush is on SAS and is stalking your posts?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Ever wonder that? What if your crush is on SAS and is secretly stalking your posts? And you don't even know it?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

LOL you think a human being could ever possibly have a crush on me. :laugh:


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

yo put down the kush cuz you are way too paranoid


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

It would be pretty funny if someone made a post saying how they really liked someone and their crush was on SAS and happened to read it.


I actually have an idea to troll. Next time a girl makes a thread about how she really likes a guy, i'm going to pretend to be that guy and be like "omg I had no idea you were on SAS as well. I really like you too but I was afraid you didn't like me back."


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

iCod said:


> LOL you think a human being could ever possibly have a crush on me. :laugh:


If not a human, maybe an alien.

Maybe there's a green alien goddess out there watching you from a UFO.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

1. No woman would like me enough
2. Why would my crush stalk me?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Well the chances of your crush happening to be on SAS is probably pretty low. Even if she was on here, she may not even recognize you unless your profile pic is of yourself. 

I always wonder if someone I know irl is on here stalking my posts. God, I sure hope it isn't my parents. I'd be screwed.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

If she was I would instantly kill myself over perpetual embarassment.
But luckily, I am not attracted to any females currently and the likelihood of any girl on this planet liking me, PLUS stalking me on this site, are astronomically low.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

xxDark Horse said:


> It would be pretty funny if someone made a post saying how they really liked someone and their crush was on SAS and happened to read it.
> 
> *I actually have an idea to troll. Next time a girl makes a thread about how she really likes a guy, i'm going to pretend to be that guy and be like "omg I had no idea you were on SAS as well. I really like you too but I was afraid you didn't like me back."*


I doubt they'd fall for it, but if they did, that would be pretty mean.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

iCod said:


> LOL you think a human being could ever possibly have a crush on me. :laugh:





xxDark Horse said:


> If not a human, maybe an alien.
> 
> Maybe there's a green alien goddess out there watching you from a UFO.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I'd say 7 billion now go crush someone who gives a damn


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I actually have thought about that. I just didn't care. If she doesn't like me for the real me, then she isn't worth my time. I don't even have a crush right now, but if I did, this would be my answer.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol crush on me are you high m8te?


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Some people develop a crush on a person on this site.
> 
> Some people.
> 
> ...


If they actually fell for it, that would be hilarious. I'm not gonna say anything mean to them or anything

I'd maybe tell them if it was a prank.

Maybe...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Then they must be losers, crush gone.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

The only crushes I've had in the last 5 years have been from this site.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Mwaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaaaa!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm not sure why they would even bother. I don't exactly make interesting posts. I just don't see the point of stalking profiles or posts. I'm someone who doesn't do that on facebook or whatever because I don't give a **** what my crushes are up to or what cute thing their pet did or what they had for dinner. It means nothing to me unless they were interacting with me personally.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

xxDark Horse said:


> Ever wonder that? What if your crush is on SAS and is secretly stalking your posts? And you don't even know it?


Somebody have a crush on me. :lol


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

There is no way I'd date them.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

No, but there's a girl I have a crush on that is on here and I stalk her posts all the time.

As well as IRL. Those binoculars come in handy. >


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't have one.

Crisis averted.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Had it happen before. It gets weird.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't have crushes.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

That's how you get a restraining order filed against you.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I openly stalk 2 SAS girls, and am pretty sure they know this. I haven't been secretive about it (not that I'm their crush, just stating facts randomly.. although one did give me her phone number).


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

That's impossible.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

they should tell me first out of courtesy.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

no one's gonna have a crush on me.

and I'm too boring to stalk

I had a crush on here and stalked him for a few days. I'm just not obsessive enough for a sustained stalking.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

Wouldn't be the first time it happened.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Guys, it's true. I've been stalking someone on SAS since 2009. Not telling you who.

It's the long con.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

i wouldn't really mind. if i were to find out i'd be flattered. if they wanted to interact with me, i'd let them. as an awesome bonus, i'd have emotional power over them. i wouldn't date them or anything (probably lol). it would be so entertaining i wish it would happen. if somebody has a crush on me, feel free to talk to me. just ignore the 4th/5th sentences of this post lmao.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I know my SAS crush. I'm so aware of you. You probably have no idea.


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't really have a crush, nor does anyone but myself know about this account; she would have to be some sort of a master stalker.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Uhh i dont have a crush last time i had one was in 2009 i avoid getting crushes they always end up going bad plus i would be a **** boyfriend haha


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I'm pretty sure all of my posts about dating and bdsm would turn most women off.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

Currently, I do have crushes. One of them more than the other.

These 2 girls are are relatively asocial, though (maybe) not sufferers of Social Anxiety or ASD.

It's possible they're here but still, it's pretty unlikely.


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

This has been happening since I joined and I would kindly ask you to stop! >-<


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Considering how popular this forums is, it woudn't suprise me at all if someone I knew irl was on here and was omg i know him. 

it also could be one of my clan wars buddies from runescape lol.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Stop hiding in there


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

peace_love said:


> I would like that. But I would appreciate it if they told me and not just stalked me lol.


I agree with this.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm not sure I even have a IRL crush anymore. I'm all about that 2D again. All my worst crushes have been fictional, all except one. The struggle is real.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

I'd be pretty embarrassed but also kind of relieved, maybe the experience the same thing as I do, it would draw us closer lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Unlikely. Might be a bit embarrassing but not terribly.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Most of my crushes are on SAS since I don't socialize anywhere else.

Having said that, the only types of stalkers I've ever had are the kind who hate my guts, not the kind who have a crush on me...and that would be assuming that somebody _has_ had a crush on me, which as far as I'm aware is untrue.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

xxDark Horse said:


> Speaking of stalkers, back in 2012 I was frequently posting on another forums and I saw that my mom was also on the forums and stalking my posts. I was pretty upset.
> 
> So the next day I made a prank thread on how I accidentally got a girl pregnant and I hadn't told my parents yet. And the day after I got back from school, my mom gave me that look that she knew something was up and was like "is there anything you want to tell me?" i'm like nope. I heard her in her room crying that evening.
> 
> ...


That's why you don't browse forums in front of anyone else and use incognito mode.

I think there was someone from my university here last year, a few signs pointed towards it, but she could have been anyone in my uni and we would NOT have gotten along considering the content of her posts. I feel it's more likely (and scary) someone might recognise me from here, considering I have had pictures up in the past that I have now removed, and I post enough personal stuff that someone who knew me reasonably well might connect the dots.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I honestly don't give a **** if anybody is stalking me. 

The only people I would absolutely hate stalking me is my parents.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll take the stalking crush over the creepy racist psychopath stalker that's been harassing me on here any day of the week :/


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'll take the stalking crush over the creepy racist psychopath stalker that's been harassing me on here any day of the week :/


i, like a vulture to the rotting corpse, descend upon this post, screeching, _"tell me more"_


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> i, like a vulture to the rotting corpse, descend upon this post, screeching, _"tell me more"_


I know how much you love all this glorious drama, I'll tell you later


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> I honestly don't give a **** if anybody is stalking me.
> 
> The only people I would absolutely hate stalking me is my parents.


What are you doing on these forums yet again, young man?!

Go clean your room!!!!!:mum:mum:mum

>


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

My irl crush _does_ look like he has a mild form social anxiety...

Hey, if you happen to come across this post, it'd be pretty cool of you to serenade and confess your mutual love for me in class tomorrow, thanks.

Actually don't. A simple "Hi" is totally fine. Any form of attention from you is totally fine, ffs :''(


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

DiscardYourFear said:


> What are you doing on these forums yet again, young man?!
> 
> Go clean your room!!!!!:mum:mum:mum
> 
> >


Oh my gawd! Mom!!! How do you even know i'm on here?! Quit stalking me, oh my gawd!!!!

This is the worst day of my life!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

sio said:


> My irl crush _does_ look like he has a mild form social anxiety...
> 
> Hey, if you happen to come across this post, it'd be pretty cool of you to serenade and confess your mutual love for me in class tomorrow, thanks.
> 
> Actually don't. A simple "Hi" is totally fine. Any form of attention from you is totally fine, ffs :''(


You should talk to him first. Life is short, if you like someone then you should at least make an effort to interact.

Reject is better then regret.

You don't want the guy you really like to simply walk away.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

sio said:


> My irl crush _does_ look like he has a mild form social anxiety...
> 
> Hey, if you happen to come across this post, it'd be pretty cool of you to serenade and confess your mutual love for me in class tomorrow, thanks.
> 
> Actually don't. A simple "Hi" is totally fine. Any form of attention from you is totally fine, ffs :''(


Aw. :mushy

(Yeah, I'm a sap. ;_; )


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't have one, but I would be her free time, so I don't care.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Well my love interest suspects that he has SA, so I wouldn't be surprised if we came across each other's posts. I know he does stalk my posts on another forum that we met on, but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

not worried because I don't have any crush at the moment


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Commence Protocol Extermination


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

highly improbable, wouldnt know for what reason someone would have a crush on me on this site, based on my posts and the fact ive never posted my pic.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

They'd get bored, really quick.


----------



## ellirpa (Dec 29, 2015)

Not worried about a nonexistent crush, but my mother and sister, yes.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I highly doubt any of my former crushes are on this site.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't have a crush on this site or IRL, so I'm not worried.


----------



## sandreapurple (Feb 2, 2015)

xxDark Horse said:


> Ever wonder that? What if your crush is on SAS and is secretly stalking your posts? And you don't even know it?


someone having a crush on me would be a freaking miracle :cry :love2


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I leave hidden clues in most of my posts for my crush to read and solve.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine is dating me now!! Yay!!!


----------



## animeborn (Jan 5, 2016)

Well I have very low self esteem so if almost any girl was willing to stalk me I'd probably date them even if I didn't originally like her.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

So someone i have a crush on stalking me not possible as i dont have a crush on anyone i learned after my last one it not worth it


----------



## likeaspacemonkey (Aug 16, 2013)

Been there, done that.


----------



## AmbiValenzia (May 20, 2014)

This is just a romantical thought that rather shows your degree of autism. It disappoints you even more when you learn that such a thing never happened, and that your crush has way better things to do then to read your useless, boring contributions to this forum.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

AmbiValenzia said:


> *This is just a romantical thought that rather shows your degree of autism.* It disappoints you even more when you learn that such a thing never happened, and that your crush has way better things to do then to read your useless, boring contributions to this forum.


Aha.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

AmbiValenzia said:


> This is just a romantical thought that rather shows your degree of autism. It disappoints you even more when you learn that such a thing never happened, and that your crush has way better things to do then to read your useless, boring contributions to this forum.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

I mean -whew-

That means I can say whatever I want and no one cares!

ASSS SHT TITTIES!


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

sandreapurple said:


> someone having a crush on me would be a freaking miracle :cry :love2


A miracle has occurred.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

marcel177 said:


> Commence Protocol Extermination


Aye, shall we use yellow? ^_^


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

sandreapurple said:


> someone having a crush on me would be a freaking miracle :cry :love2


A cute girl saying nobody has a crush on me... Sounds legit... *cough* not.

You're right, nobody may have a crush on you right at the moment. But I guarantee you if you walk up to any nerdy looking guy at your school and start talking to him, he's going to develop a crush on you or at least be friendly. *I guarantee it. *

Seriously, it's not that hard to impress a guy. Like not at all... If you're cute, you've already won him over. Especially in high school. So why should you have SA around guys, that's completely illogical when you know your chances of success are like 90%? And this is assuming you're talking to nerdy or short socially awkward guys.

And even if you're ugly in high school, doesn't mean it will be that way in college. And women are supposedly at their peak beauty in their early twenties.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's probably the only lovin' I am gettin' anyway.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'd post negative things about myself to get her to feel sorry for me and increase the likelihood of getting her to date me out of pity.


----------



## sandreapurple (Feb 2, 2015)

GhostlyWolf said:


> A miracle has occurred.


azdsxftghbjnk pshhhhh oh hush :nerd:


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Most of my crushes have been from this site. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like any of them are stalking me.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

Still doesn't stop me from stalking her. Counter-stalk.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

GhostlyWolf said:


> Aye, shall we use yellow? ^_^


Yellow with a encrypted trap if the stalker highlights the text.


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

Joke's on you! I don't have a crush!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

xxDark Horse said:


> So why should you have SA around guys, that's completely illogical when you know your chances of success are like 90%? And this is assuming you're talking to nerdy or short socially awkward guys.


1. There are attractive guys on this site who have SA around women. Including guys who have gotten positive attention from women, but were unable to reciprocate due to their anxiety. It's only reasonable that the opposite should hold true as well.

2. "That's complete illogical"--since when is _any_ aspect of SA "logical"? :|

This is an entire site full of people scared to talk on the phone or answer the door or smile at an attractive person lest they then die of humiliation. Pretty much 90% of our thoughts, male and female, are illogical.

Knowing that doesn't make the fear any less real.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

That happened to me. By the time I found out I was already stalking his posts for months.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I have no SAS crush and i doubt anyone would bother stalking my posts.


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

sandreapurple said:


> azdsxftghbjnk pshhhhh oh hush :nerd:


Still stalking you gorgeous ^_^


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't think there's anything wrong with it as long you don't obsess over it. Most of us might have some trust issues and seeing what your "crush" is posting can be apart of that. 
As far as I know no one is crushin on me (lmao as if) but I wouldn't care if they lurked on my posts.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Knowing that doesn't make the fear any less real.


But it does make its power illusory.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would ask that she wear sunglasses so her eyes aren't damaged by the harmful ultraviolet rays of my avatar :lol.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, ****. Dude got too much free time on his hands yo. Get a life!!!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

bad baby said:


> Well, ****. Dude got too much free time on his hands yo. Get a life!!!


Fine, I will!!!!! Anyways, it was nice while it lasted. #bb4evar #dontcallbackpsychjustkidding


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> Fine, I will!!!!! Anyways, it was nice while it lasted. #bb4evar #dontcallbackpsychjustkidding


<3


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

If anyone is crushing on me, which I highly doubt, they should send me a subtle clue. I wonder if I would catch it. Probably not, I'm pretty clueless.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Well I doubt anybody has a crush on me now considering that I don't really interact with a lot of women besides my job at a restaurant but they all either have boyfriend or they're several years older.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

If anyone had a crush on me and discovered me here, they wouldn't have a crush for long.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Lmao I have a better chance of getting struck by lightning.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm 99.9999999% sure nobody has a crush on me at this moment. That said, I probably wouldn't care if they were following my posts. If somebody really finds me _that_ interesting for whatever irrational reason, more power to em.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes I look at my posts a lot actually.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Yes I look at my posts a lot actually.


you have a crush on yourself?

no one has a crush on me here. i wish they would though. i have a crush on this one girl but i dont stalk her post or page. she has pms disabled so i never even bothered to pm her and i know she dont like me so its pointless for me to try and talk to her.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lol they are on SAS. I doubt they're stalking my posts though ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

They do stalk my posts. :laugh: I see you .


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I don't have any crushes in real life, lets start there. >


----------



## chrissyq3838 (Feb 23, 2018)

Nobody crushes on me wahhhhh


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Just in case: Hello! Welcome to my online dark world. 
But just in case: Hola mamagu... tú allí tan solo y yo acá tan amiba. 
I love you too.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

All of my current crushes and past crushes are girls that have a great social life. With several thousand followers on their social media. Not the social profile that will spend time being on this forum. They will not be online with anything that is not social media related, and texting, messaging, work, photos and shopping. And pinterest.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

If she finds my posts interesting, I salute her.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Those I have crushes on have better things to do with their lives.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've had a bunch of crushes on people from this site and I don't think any of them stalk my posts lol. 

I do have one long-term stalker who used to stalk me on/off this site and message me about my posts and tumblr stuff and really sexual comments. Eventually because they kept asking if I wanted to date them and they wouldn't take no for an answer I blocked them and that was it for a long while until they started trying to friend me again (I know because I kept getting phantom friend requests because that's what happens when you block someone and they try and re-friend you,) they sent me another sexualised message recently on tumblr because I blocked them here (like I'm not interested but I will give them credit regardless of if they're trolling or not for paying attention to things I say in my posts when they try to send me graphic sexual suggestions) 

There's another poster here who likes to screencap my old YouTube videos and send them to me here via pm/vm or in posts (he does this on a variety of different accounts because his original one got banned,) one time he found a part of one video where my brother was in it and just posted it here, and then there's another poster who started following me on a twitter account I previously had linked to my YouTube channel so I blocked him because I don't trust him as I know who he is on this forum.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

No one would ever have a crush on me lol. Would be nice but being stalked doesn't sound great haha


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

lol. probably wouldnt work out anyways.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I would be crushed if someone had a crush on me.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Are you feeling it ?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I kinda wish they did.


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

I wouldn't mind having a crush but being stalked by a crush... yeah kinda creepy not gonna lie. Then again, when you have a crush on someone you do crazy things. I should know from my own experiences haha.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

hm ppl do google ppl. I don't really have any crushes. but there are some ppl I would rather didn't discover my profile here... because pretty much everything that has happened to me is written about here... but who could be bothered reading it?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

how on earth can you crush on someone when you haven't/aren't even seeing them in real life? I don't get it. are you supposed to be turned on by what they write or something? it doesn't sound like something very plausible to me. (shrugs)*


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

KILOBRAVO said:


> how on earth can you crush on someone when you haven't/aren't even seeing them in real life? I don't get it. are you supposed to be turned on by what they write or something? it doesn't sound like something very plausible to me. (shrugs)*


I've gotten crushes on people based on a couple of photos before, or based on things they say. Usually very mild attraction/interest but sometimes a lot more significant. If I can become attracted to fictional characters (which I have done in the past,) this makes sense to me. Though.. I knew what the characters looked like always so not quite the same, but still.

Even in real life when I'd sometimes get crushes it was often from a distance with only small amounts of interaction, and mostly based on imagination.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Well if my crush is reading this:

PM ME


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Whatev said:


> Well if my crush is reading this:
> 
> PM ME


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

W/e there's nothing to see


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

KILOBRAVO said:


> how on earth can you crush on someone when you haven't/aren't even seeing them in real life? I don't get it. are you supposed to be turned on by what they write or something? it doesn't sound like something very plausible to me. (shrugs)*


I do this all the time, unfortunately. :/


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

tehuti88 said:


> I do this all the time, unfortunately. :/


have you ever liked anything i've written? i'm not interested in some sudden impromptu LDR so its safe for you to answer [LOL], but i'm just curious.


----------



## mxeknt (Mar 28, 2018)

That sounds hot as ****.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Good luck with that, lol.

I don't really act differently irl or here, so to some people I seem like a dick, and to some people I seem like an okay fellow, I guess.


Well, she'd prolly then know that I do have some problems, as I don't really show it or talk about it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

They would kill themselves out of boredom. So, keep stalking I guess?


----------

